# Hatched!?



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Jun 24, 2010)

Hello everyone again.
Out of boredom I was cruising through various odd pet sites including here and MFK when I came across this site
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegusforsale.com/availableanimals.htm" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.tegusforsale.com/availableanimals.htm</a><!-- m --> when I saw it on Varnyard's signature. 
So... did the baby Arg b&w tegu's just hatch today (well, yesterday, its 120:40AM June 25th where I am)!?

I didn't see any mention of this on this site. I personally would love to see pictures of the newborn stock (one of them may be mine :-D ). Also, I don't know if this is a question to ask in a PM but now that they [apparently] hatched when is the remaining deposit due?

Can't wait for them!.... although mine will have to wait until I'm done with summer classes


----------



## Citrinellus (Jun 24, 2010)

Here is the link where varnyard talks about his new website. <!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=70&t=7452&p=69425#p69425" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=70&t=7452&p=69425#p69425</a><!-- l -->

I'm also from MFK :-D


----------



## Blue Crab of PAIN!!! (Jun 24, 2010)

Citrinellus said:


> I'm also from MFK :-D



That place is awesome!.... If only my parents didn't kill all my fish while I was gone.
Lesson learned; My future tegu will never rely on their care!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 24, 2010)

well it sure looks as if they started, bobby will let us know soon if they did. and more than likely if they did, they are the roy x magnolia clutch.


----------



## tora (Jun 25, 2010)

lol this is great, today is my anniversary! I couldn't ask for a better gift.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 25, 2010)

It takes 58-62 days, today was the 25th, the 24th was the 58th day. But I have good news:


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yes!!! Can't wait not even getting one but so excited!

Jerry


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 25, 2010)

Awesome Bobby, congratulations, 750 more to go.


----------



## rmzsuzuki89 (Jun 25, 2010)

Final payment sent, I'm so excited. They look great.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 25, 2010)

yay, i just got my paypal request from bobby, only 3 more weeks of waiting lol!


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 26, 2010)

I think I should be getting one from this clutch, but I'm un sure--just checked my paypal, and no request. :[


----------



## tora (Jun 26, 2010)

Yeah don't think so. 
I got my email the same night. Oooh I'm so excited for one of these cuties! I hate the waiting game, I feel for you!


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I did get an Email from Bobby saying I would get one from the Roy x Magnolia clutch, so I was looking forward to it. He did mention that he _might_ be able to get me one of them. 

So hopefully I get mine soon.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 26, 2010)

im so excited this is my first time actually having to wait more thn 4-5 days lol!


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 27, 2010)

They hatch over a two-three day period, and I must do them in order of when the deposit was made, Kevin, yours has now hatched. That clutch is almost done hatching, only about five eggs left. But more are due soon, the next clutch is due to start on the 30th of this month, three days.


----------



## White_Lotus (Jun 27, 2010)

at least you guys are just waiting for eggs to hatch >.< i have to finish moving into my new apt before i can buy my All American =( and by that time they'll be all gone. So next season here i come... :cry:


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jun 27, 2010)

Sooo... I am getting one from this clutch. Just gotta confirm the final payment, and that "baby" is all mine!! Super excited! YAY!


----------



## DMBizeau (Jun 27, 2010)

congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2010)

Ahh, so that is why I haven't gotten a payment request yet. Mine has apparently not hatched yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm so geeked!!! Got my payment request today.. all paid. Now I just have to wait....... 

.. waiting stinks. :hifit 

hahaha


----------



## AlbatrossTrevelyan (Jul 2, 2010)

LOL! I know what you mean.


----------



## reptastic (Jul 2, 2010)

are all you guys getting a roy x magnolia hatchling too?


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't think so. I have no idea, to be honest with you.


----------



## tora (Jul 2, 2010)

I think you might be, he asks for the 2nd part of the payment once your baby hatches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

I figured those were all gone though since they started hatching over a week ago and he said it usually takes 3 or 4 days for all of them to hatch. How does everyone know what they're getting? I guess I should just ask Bobby, eh?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 2, 2010)

its possible, but there are other that should be hatching now too, either way your getting an awesome tegu. im thinking about getting a 2010 jam x whitey hatchling and see if it turns out like the 2009's that would be awesome!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

VARNYARD said:


> They hatch over a two-three day period, and I must do them in order of when the deposit was made, Kevin, yours has now hatched. That clutch is almost done hatching, only about five eggs left. But more are due soon, the next clutch is due to start on the 30th of this month, three days.



Here we go.. I knew this was posted somewhere. I think I'm getting one from the second clutch that was due to start on the 30th.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2010)

reptastic said:


> its possible, but there are other that should be hatching now too, either way your getting an awesome tegu. im thinking about getting a 2010 jam x whitey hatchling and see if it turns out like the 2009's that would be awesome!



How do you know what you're getting? Where does it say these are Jam x Whitley hatchlings and so on?


----------



## reptastic (Jul 2, 2010)

MichiganReptiles said:


> reptastic said:
> 
> 
> > its possible, but there are other that should be hatching now too, either way your getting an awesome tegu. im thinking about getting a 2010 jam x whitey hatchling and see if it turns out like the 2009's that would be awesome!
> ...



well you can just ask bobby before he ships, and jam is the father and whitey is the mother to my very first tegu nero, there were quite a few people on here that had a 09' tegu from that pair but i rarely see them any more.


----------

